# 'spider tom' at slab city



## salxtina (Mar 4, 2019)

Maybe this is an unnecessary post and feel free to delete or move if so.
It was really cool to finally get to visit the Slabs and the only person who gave me any problems was this older fairly-cleancut guy calling himself Spider Tom, who first approached me when I was sitting down to smoke a cigarette on my way towards the east jesus sculpture garden. He had this whole rap about how he was "concerned about young people" and was apparently? (weakly) trying to convince me to go to his camp ("with the blue trailer"), kept asking me where I was camped, and when I simply didn't answer he started yelling about how I had an attitude. After I walked away it could have just been a coincidence but he kept riding past me throughout that evening at pretty random and far-apart locations. I'm sure everyone around the slabs knows how to take care of themselves but just wanted to make a note incase this comes up with anyone else.
(*Not to be confused with Spider who does stuff at ponderosa, this guy is shorter, more of a newcomer, and rides a red atv.)


----------



## babywavy (Jun 13, 2019)

_*buzzcut?*_


----------



## salxtina (Jun 14, 2019)

Yeah I think he had a buzzcut, white/silver hair, kind of short guy. Had a black baseball hat w/ vietnam vet patches on it.


----------



## babywavy (Jun 14, 2019)

If we're thinking of the same tom, he's a real live wire, probably best approached with caution. He rides all over the slabs all day so probably not looking for you, but def someone to not piss off.


----------



## salxtina (Jun 14, 2019)

I mean, he was pissed off that I _wouldn't tell him where I was sleeping_. So yeah.


----------

